# Resetting a RV042 password without losing the settings?



## raviks (Sep 19, 2010)

Hye all...i have a linksys RV042 VPN router at work which i need to make changes to. but the problem is it is quiet old and no one knows the password :4-dontkno . I can not reset to factory defaults due to the fact that its has some vpn tunnels and qos configured. 

Is there a way i can get into it. non of the defaults passwords work so i assume the password was changed. I have physical access to the router.

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.

From the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct


> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. *Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks.* We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

